# New (ish) Aire in Murcia



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

Just found a new aire just outside Totana. Angel and his wife have put a huge amount of work into setting it up (it opened this year) and it really is lovely. At the moment we are the only van here and taking advantage of the fastest internet connection I've ever had - and the fact that it is free is even better. The views from here are superb and the facilities (grey water dump, WC emptying and water filling point) are all separate which might be slightly inconvenient but at least you know no-one has rinsed their loo out at the fresh water tap.

Walks and bike routes from the site (Angel and his wife are enthusiastic cyclists and orienteerers) and they are only too happy to supply suggestions and printed routes.

Charges are 7 Euros per night without electricity or 10 Euros with. Dogs welcome.

An ideal overnight stop if you are travelling the A7 but I could see it making a good base for a couple of days walking etc. Only downside is the lack of shade in high summer although Angel is planting lots of trees to address this. For this time of year it is ideal.

Have a look at their website

http://inglescamperstopsierraespuna.blogspot.com/

The co-ordinates are:-

N 37 47 37 W 1 30 30

Just realised that there has already been a post about this (oops!) here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-115495-new-motorhome-aire-totana-murcia.html

To update this one - the breadvan calls at 10 am every day but Sunday. Also just realised that this last entry was from Graham - who we were parked next to for the last 2 nights at El Berro up in the mountains. Small world isn't it?


----------



## jumar (Dec 30, 2010)

*Totana Aire - GPS*

Anyone visiting the Totana Aire please follow the directions on the blog http://camperstopsierraespuna.blogspot.com/ and do not rely on GPS devices. Some GPS devices do not have the Totana by-pass  and a number of (mainly German) visitors have driven through the narrow Totana streets to get to the aire. Some other GPS devices have a road that inconveniently stops near the sports centre, continue on this road following the camperstop signs.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's in the database here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10173

Alan.


----------

